# MK677 killed my libido?!?



## CombatFrog

Ok, so I decided to make my first run with peptides and landed on MK677. 

I started with 1 cc (25mg)/day taken right before bed. Well it wasn't about a week or so in and my libido is tanked. And just for the record, I've been on 500mg test E and 100mg Tren E for a couple of months and libido and response were awesome prior to the MK677. 

Well as I was saying after a week or 2 my libido was tanked and I couldn't get it up for my wife even with a 15mg dose of Cialis. This is way crazy for me, even when I'm aromatizing heavily Cialis will work. 

So I quit. After about 3 or 4 days I was right as rain. So I waited a couple of weeks and decided to try again. This time at 10 - 12mgs/day. 

I was also experiencing lethargy like crazy so I decided to try taking at the beginning of the day. Still had the lethargy and after a week or 2 libido was in the toilet. So I went off again, and now I'm fine.

I would've thought it would be the opposite. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?

Send it.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Take MK 677 long enough and it will suck your will to live screwing with your electrolyte levels, bloating you till the point you cant function and sending your kidneys into overdrive as you take a nap with a limp wiener. If Psyche chimes in he can give you a better explanation. 

My advice is to do as I did and walk away, just walk away.

Hawk


----------



## psych

CombatFrog said:


> Ok, so I decided to make my first run with peptides and landed on MK677.
> 
> I started with 1 cc (25mg)/day taken right before bed. Well it wasn't about a week or so in and my libido is tanked. And just for the record, I've been on 500mg test E and 100mg Tren E for a couple of months and libido and response were awesome prior to the MK677.
> 
> Well as I was saying after a week or 2 my libido was tanked and I couldn't get it up for my wife even with a 15mg dose of Cialis. This is way crazy for me, even when I'm aromatizing heavily Cialis will work.
> 
> So I quit. After about 3 or 4 days I was right as rain. So I waited a couple of weeks and decided to try again. This time at 10 - 12mgs/day.
> 
> I was also experiencing lethargy like crazy so I decided to try taking at the beginning of the day. Still had the lethargy and after a week or 2 libido was in the toilet. So I went off again, and now I'm fine.
> 
> I would've thought it would be the opposite. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> Send it.



1st off like the aqua man icon and being in Nevada.

2nd I don't know wtf is goin on MK677. Ive been back on and I'm not bloating at all. I mean it was bad before, but been on for like 2 months and no bloat.  I really really think the quality of the MK677 is different between batches. When I was bloating it was a real heavy alcohol taste and the new stuff is kind gooey. But going limp from that is news to me. I have no fuckin clue about that. Might wanna ask one the peptide reps. They might have a better reason for it.


----------



## CombatFrog

Thanks fellas for the input.

Here a couple of more interesting facts.
1. My wife was doing it with me and she was having all the signs of HGH, numb hands and carpal tunnel syndrome. So I'm thinking the batch was ok. Just a thought. Although she did quit taking it because she had gotten a migraine and it lasted like 5 days. So that being way non-typical she stopped the MK. We're still not sure if that's what caused it. 

2. On one of the peptide boards someone suggested that MK might be stimulating prolactin production in me. So I've been treating it with OTC stuff (L-Dopa) but otherwise after quitting I've been fine.


----------



## CombatFrog

psych said:


> 1st off like the aqua man icon and being in Nevada.
> 
> 2nd I don't know wtf is goin on MK677. Ive been back on and I'm not bloating at all. I mean it was bad before, but been on for like 2 months and no bloat.  I really really think the quality of the MK677 is different between batches. When I was bloating it was a real heavy alcohol taste and the new stuff is kind gooey. But going limp from that is news to me. I have no fuckin clue about that. Might wanna ask one the peptide reps. They might have a better reason for it.





chicken_hawk said:


> Take MK 677 long enough and it will suck your will to live screwing with your electrolyte levels, bloating you till the point you cant function and sending your kidneys into overdrive as you take a nap with a limp wiener. If Psyche chimes in he can give you a better explanation.
> 
> My advice is to do as I did and walk away, just walk away.
> 
> Hawk


@Chicken_Hawk did you experience similar libido problems? Because that seems to be a very rare side effect. I'm getting a whole lot of "nope doesn't make sense to me" responses on other boards.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Yeah I did, but I don't care all that much...one less headache LOL. Here's  the thing, each one of us respond different and half of the jokers on boards only read about  this stuff and make shit up. My sex drive is poor at best and stuff that is supposed to get you going does nothing  and most rx effects  it negatively. 

Regarding various responses besides the above, liquid oral solutions are not only unstable and give you a mystery dose, but they appear to have a shelf life. Also, let's not forget that some places aren't legit so you don't know, you may just be taking dbol and everclear.

Hawk


----------



## 101st Ranger

Hey brother, I just finished about a two month MK only run and had a similar experience towards the end. 

The first 4-6 weeks I was doing well on it. Minimal bloat and plenty of positives coming out of it. Then at the end things seemed to change dramatically for me. Biggest was sex drive and itchy nips. Finally got on caber a few days ago and am hoping for rebound in my sex drive soon. But my sex drive never drops and this is a pretty obvious deviation from that. I'm hitting aromasin and caber in conjunction to combat the gyno, but the sex drive hadn't quite rebounded yet.


----------



## CombatFrog

Well, I hope the caber/aromasin works for you, cause that's a bummer. Especially since you said you were getting "positives" out of it.


----------



## 101st Ranger

CombatFrog said:


> Well, I hope the caber/aromasin works for you, cause that's a bummer. Especially since you said you were getting "positives" out of it.



Indeed. 

You mentioned prolactin as a possible culprit of the sex drive tanking. Which is precisely why I hit the caber. MK677 spikes IGF levels which can cause prolactin to rise as well. It's really the only thing that makes sense. FWIW, I have rebounded yet, but will let you know if I do in case you need to consider a similar protocol. Otherwise, caber just makes you feel fucking swell. As in awesome.


----------



## CombatFrog

101st Ranger said:


> Indeed.
> 
> You mentioned prolactin as a possible culprit of the sex drive tanking. Which is precisely why I hit the caber. MK677 spikes IGF levels which can cause prolactin to rise as well. It's really the only thing that makes sense. FWIW, I have rebounded yet, but will let you know if I do in case you need to consider a similar protocol. Otherwise, caber just makes you feel fucking swell. As in awesome.



I never tried caber. Last cycle with a progestin I used Prami. It took a couple of weeks feeling like a zombie before I got used to it. Next order I put in I'm going to include caber. I've been a little hesitant because it can cause heart valve stenosis. And I'm old and have a family history of heart issues. Although I don't seem to be experiencing any.....yet. LOL. "Can I just keep doing it 'til I need glasses?!" old joke not sure if anyone will get it.


----------



## 101st Ranger

CombatFrog said:


> I never tried caber. Last cycle with a progestin I used Prami. It took a couple of weeks feeling like a zombie before I got used to it. Next order I put in I'm going to include caber. I've been a little hesitant because it can cause heart valve stenosis. And I'm old and have a family history of heart issues. Although I don't seem to be experiencing any.....yet. LOL. "Can I just keep doing it 'til I need glasses?!" old joke not sure if anyone will get it.


I get the joke brother

Good catch on the heart risk. No zombie like state w the caber. In fact, it makes me mentally sharp like nothing else I've experienced. Which, still likely makes me one of the dullest tools in the shed nonetheless


----------



## ASHOP

CombatFrog said:


> Ok, so I decided to make my first run with peptides and landed on MK677.
> 
> I started with 1 cc (25mg)/day taken right before bed. Well it wasn't about a week or so in and my libido is tanked. And just for the record, I've been on 500mg test E and 100mg Tren E for a couple of months and libido and response were awesome prior to the MK677.
> 
> Well as I was saying after a week or 2 my libido was tanked and I couldn't get it up for my wife even with a 15mg dose of Cialis. This is way crazy for me, even when I'm aromatizing heavily Cialis will work.
> 
> So I quit. After about 3 or 4 days I was right as rain. So I waited a couple of weeks and decided to try again. This time at 10 - 12mgs/day.
> 
> I was also experiencing lethargy like crazy so I decided to try taking at the beginning of the day. Still had the lethargy and after a week or 2 libido was in the toilet. So I went off again, and now I'm fine.
> 
> I would've thought it would be the opposite. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?
> 
> Send it.



Interesting side with the MK677. I'm using some myself in the upcoming months. Hopefully I can avoid this particular side.


----------



## Breeds

made me bloat.....I found that taking the dose at night helped


----------



## gh0st

IT shouldnt of killer your libido! Thats the first i heard of someone having this side effect from mk!

IT could of been the tren that killed your libido!


----------



## muscle69

It hasn't really affected mine but my buddy says his libido went up!


----------



## cybrsage

None of the PubMed studies I have found made any mention of loss of libido or any sexual issues at all.


----------



## ASHOP

gh0st said:


> IT shouldnt of killer your libido! Thats the first i heard of someone having this side effect from mk!
> 
> IT could of been the tren that killed your libido!



I've not heard of that side effect with MK677 before and with TREN it sends my sex drive into HYPER-DRIVE!


----------



## squatster

Maybe estrogen is to high - that would kick the libido down quick as hell


----------

